# Problem with new DNS



## jhdeakle (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello,
I am new to the forum but have been running a FreeBSD web server for about 10 years.  The good thing is that it runs so well I rarely has to mess with it.  The bad thing is when I do, I have forgotten most of what I need to know in order to make changes.

I recently moved my DNS.  I do not run NAT and have all my work stations configured with IP addresses and the new DNS IP's.  I added the new DNS IP's to resolv.conf and my hosts files.  I seem to have missed something because when doing a nslookup I get the following error;


```
$ nslookup http://www.texasfloorcovering.com/
*** Can't find server name for address 205.178.190.13: Server failed
*** Can't find server name for address 206.188.198.13: Server failed
Server:  localhost.texasfloorcovering.com
Address:  127.0.0.1

Name:    http://www.texasfloorcovering.com/
Address:  216.215.92.242
```

An `nslookup` from outside my network resolves just fine so I am sure I have missed something simple.  

Here is my other info, I hope I formatted things right.  Please let me know if you need more info.  Thank you so much for the help!  


```
$ more resolv.conf
domain texasfloorcovering.com
nameserver 205.178.190.13
nameserver 206.188.198.13
nameserver 127.0.0.1
```

Part of named.conf


```
// Also, make sure to enable it in /etc/rc.conf.

zone "." {
        type hint;
        file "named.root";
};

zone "0.0.127.IN-ADDR.ARPA" {
        type master;
        file "localhost.rev";
};

zone "texasfloorcovering.com" {
        type master;
        file "tfc1.hosts";
};

//zone "136/29.9.69.12.IN-ADDR.ARPA" IN {
//        type master;
//        file "reverse.tfc1";
//};
```

The hosts file:


```
$ more tfc1.hosts
;
; File:    /etc/namedb/tfc1.hosts
; Comment: Host name to ip address mapping file
texasfloorcovering.com.   IN    SOA       tfc1.texasfloorcovering.com.  root.texasfloorcoveri
ng.com.  (
                               2010010820            ; Serial number
                               28800                 ; Refresh
                               600                   ; Retry
                               36000                 ; Expire
                               86400       )         ; Minimum
;
; Name Servers
;
;texasfloorcovering.com.        IN      NS      ns25.worldnic.com. ; Primary ns
;
texasfloorcovering.com.        IN    NS         ns25.worldnic.com.    ; Primary ns
texasfloorcovering.com.        IN    NS         ns26.worldnic.com.    ; Secondary ns
;
;
; Other Hosts
;
;texasfloorcovering.com.   IN    MX   0     inbound.texasfloorcovering.com.netsolmail.net.
;
tfc1.texasfloorcovering.com.    IN A       216.215.92.242
texasfloorcovering.com.         IN A       216.215.92.242
www.texasfloorcovering.com.     IN A       216.215.92.242
ftp.texasfloorcovering.com.     IN A       216.215.92.242
ns25.worldnic.com.              IN A       205.178.190.13
ns26.worldnic.com.              IN A       206.188.198.13
;faith.logixcom.net.             IN A       216.201.128.10
;meredith.logixcom.net.          IN A       66.196.216.10
localhost         A             127.0.0.1
```


----------



## johnblue (Apr 15, 2013)

When you run nslookup just use the FQDN:

`$ nslookup [url=http://www.texasfloorcovering.com]www.texasfloorcovering.com[/url]`


----------



## johnblue (Apr 15, 2013)

You can simplify your zone file by doing this:


```
tfc1    IN A       216.215.92.242
@       IN A       216.215.92.242
www     IN A       216.215.92.242
ftp     IN A       216.215.92.242
```

Since your not an authoritative DNS server for worldnic.com, I would remove these:


```
ns25.worldnic.com.              IN A       205.178.190.13
ns26.worldnic.com.              IN A       206.188.198.13
```

And finally pull out the localhost entry as /etc/hosts should have a 127.0.0.1 reference in it already.


----------



## jhdeakle (Apr 15, 2013)

@johnblue, thanks for the reply.  I did use the FQDN.  What I posted was the return text from the command.  Not sure why the HTTP was added.


----------



## jhdeakle (Apr 15, 2013)

I will give that a try.  Pardon my ignorance but I have those DNS settings added to the TCP/IP config for all my work stations and none are able to open a browser.  I get an 
	
	



```
Unable to resolve the server's DNS address.
```
 error when opening a browser.  Could that be my problem I wonder?


----------



## johnblue (Apr 15, 2013)

Now that I think about it... why are you running a DNS server when your DNS is hosted at worldnic.com?

Any changes made to your local zone file will not be reflected out on the Internet in general unless changes are made at worldnic.com.


----------



## johnblue (Apr 15, 2013)

jhdeakle said:
			
		

> Pardon my ignorance but I have those DNS settings added to the TCP/IP config for all my work stations and none are able to open a browser.


Nothing wrong with hacking on stuff to learn, but it is best to do that in a test environment.  I would think that, right now, to get everything working again point your workstations to OpenDNS:


```
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
```

http://www.opendns.com

Then after everything is back to normal, start working on a plan of what you want to have happen with your network configuration.  Ask as much questions as you want, most people are willing to help out but not spoonfeed.


----------



## jhdeakle (Apr 15, 2013)

I am hosting my web site only.  I was hosting both my mail and web site but desided to move the email to Network Solutions (worldnic.com)

They set my A records to point back for the web site which works.  The mail also works for all work stations.  I have been on the ophone with them most of the day making sure they had all thier side correct.  Everything seems to resolve correctly from thier side.  I think I have something wrong.


----------



## jhdeakle (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank for the help john.  I will test with OpenDNS but I don't think my mail will work after the move.


----------



## jhdeakle (Apr 15, 2013)

Good news!  Everything seems to be work great now!  Thanks for the help!


----------

